# inexpensive baitcaster 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

rhino model rbcxl
400yds 20# mono
good mechanically and cosmetically
$35 shipped p/p
trades?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

